# Trimming Kids Hooves



## Greendecember (Mar 23, 2011)

WOW I did not think they would grow that fast! I looked at the Kids hooves and they already need attention!!! They are about 4 wks old! 

How old do you usually start trimming hooves? 

These Kids WILL NOT be scared to be handled, trimmed, medicated, and loved on! I am determined! I just didn't expect them to need a trim at 4 weeks! 

I have 4 adult goats I bought that I CAN NOT catch half the time to trim and it always makes me feel bad but they don't have elf shoes or anything. They are just longer than they should be I am sure! We do attempt to catch them every few months and trim as many legs as we can hold them still for. The neighbors must think I am killing them when we do 

I'm saving up for a table to make it less stressful for the goats and less painful for me!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 23, 2011)

...............


----------



## elevan (Mar 23, 2011)

My 4 wk old twins need a trim too.

A rock pile or boulder is a good idea.

When it's wet outside my goats hang out in the barn and REFUSE to go outside for anything...so during the winter and spring their hoofs need more attention.


----------



## kswaby10 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for this.


car gamesfishing gameszombie gamestyping gamesninja gamesamazon couponsiphone cases


----------



## Greendecember (Mar 24, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Well, certainly someone with more experience will answer you soon!  4 weeks?
> 
> But here's my experience (or lack thereof)
> 
> ...


We got ours in September and did not know they were breed. They were a group of adult does from a local farmer and our first try at goats. I NOW know I need them more tame to start with and am working on taming them down as we go but it is a slow go LOL It has been a trial by fire around here with babies LOL The herd of,now, 6 adult does and 3 kids are mostly in the barn yard which is decent size but is covered in hay because I didn't want the mud or the dust in a confined area to them cause them problems. It isn't a SMALL area. Some people live in smaller houses LOL but it is still confined. They play King/Queen of the Salt lick and horse trough a lot though LOL. We have a lot of sand stone out cropping on our property. Every time we think things have settled down enough to put up more goat friendly fencing (the place we bought was set up for horses) something else breaks. We just bought the place in Sept and it is old and in need of much TLC hehe. 

I SHOULD have the "Garden" fence done today or Friday. It is a large paddock that I am turning into a garden. I plan to move the adult goats without babies there this weekend to eat down the weeds and such before I hit it with the tiller. Most of the fencing is 4x4 welded wire in that area and the Kids are still small enough to escape it. Brooke, her buckling, and my 2 bottle babies will have to make do with the barn yard or the moment. I'm going to throw some cinderblocks and the like in the garden. I hope that will help with the hooves. 

Payday, if the damn don't break and the creek don't rise, I'm buying a roll of welded 2x4 wire and completing the area we originally wanted for the goats which has a huge rock out crop. I much prefer them wear down their hooves to having them trimmed. Not being lazy, I would just like them to be as natural in their feet as possible. I am sure it is better for them and being caught really stresses them out. 

We sold off our screamer. She didn't much care for us and the feeling was mutual. Both her babies died from birth defects and she had nipples to spare. I just can't bring myself to butcher a goat either. So she really served no helpful purpose here. She is now living on a larger farm and mama to some orphaned lambs. I think she is much happier. I know my husband, I and I think the rest of our herd too are much happier she found a new home. 

I think the gravel idea is awesome. Thanks for sparking that idea! I may turn 1/4 of the barn yard into a gravel pit. Maybe it will slow down some of the LGD's digging too! 

Sorry I got kinda wordie hehe


----------



## Greendecember (Mar 24, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> My 4 wk old twins need a trim too.
> 
> A rock pile or boulder is a good idea.
> 
> When it's wet outside my goats hang out in the barn and REFUSE to go outside for anything...so during the winter and spring their hoofs need more attention.


Our goats have free roam of the barn and it's yard. They want NOTHING to do with being wet either LOL It is just the nature of the beast I am told 

Glad to hear I'm not the only one with little ones who's feet already need a trim! I thought I was doing something wrong in the feeding dept! 

The baby trimming adventure will start Saturday! Wish me luck! LOL


----------



## helmstead (Mar 24, 2011)

4 weeks is about right.  That's when we deworm for the first time, so we snip off that little extra hoof growth then, too.  The first few months are critical in hoof health - this is when their bones are getting used to how they should be, and leaving long hooves can lead to splay toe, etc.


----------



## Greendecember (Mar 24, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> 4 weeks is about right.  That's when we deworm for the first time, so we snip off that little extra hoof growth then, too.  The first few months are critical in hoof health - this is when their bones are getting used to how they should be, and leaving long hooves can lead to splay toe, etc.


We wormed them last week. It was time for the adults to get theirs and the vet said go ahead and give it to them too. 

Planning to trim this weekend when I have Hubby here for extra arms to hold the little wiggle worms hehe. I don't want them to grow funny  I was just shocked they would NEED a trim this early. I dono. I never really thought about WHEN it would need to be done at first but I was shocked it was so soon!


----------

